

G-Star has hired the No. 1 ranked chess player in the world to model its clothes - ca98am79
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/20/business/media/20magnus.html

======
senthilnayagam
Magnus Carlsen has a impressive wins and FIDE rating for his age

adding some chess facts

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Chess_Championship>

Vishwananthan Anand is the champion in most forms of chess for last couple of
years.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnus_Carlsen>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viswanathan_Anand>

hope he qualifies to be fighting against Vishy for 2012 world title

------
devmonk
If Alanis Morissette were writing "Ironic" today, would this have made it into
the song?

~~~
zbanks
She'd probably be attacked by the grammar nazis.

------
ashconnor
Nice move! Pun intended...

~~~
gojomo
And you can only buy these clothes in your local mall's Chess King outlet.

(There I go dating myself; Wikipedia says Chess King went out of business in
1995.)

